# Bryco Arms Jennings Model 48 380 Auto



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Wife came across this while cleaning out closet. Was given to her by ex 20+ years ago. She has many other guns but has no desire to keep this one. Mint condition- she said might have had 1 clip shot thru it. Anyone have any idea on what this thing is worth? We know it is not a high dollar handgun.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

One of the worst guns ever made. Use it as a wall hanger or anchor. Seriously, look it and lorcin up on google. And dont shoot the dam thing either. Not even 1 "mag".


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't hold back- tell me how you really feel! LOL!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Tough love but he's right. It's junk and dangerous junk at that.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Back when I was a rookie in the early 90's you could buy one of those or a Lorcin with a 50 round box of ammo for $50. No way in hell I would shoot that thing.


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Appreciate the insight. Good to know. Not gonna pass it on or sell it then. Will disable it and maybe make a paper weight.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

There's good reason why they're called jammamatics.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

kbp said:


> Appreciate the insight. Good to know. Not gonna pass it on or sell it then. Will disable it and maybe make a paper weight.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll give ya $25 for it...

That's the kind of gun that I just knock the end off the firing pin with a chisel, and leave it sitting fully exposed sitting on the dresser or on top of the gun safe. If somebody was to break in, they thank their lucky stars at their good fortune finding a pistol that easy to get, hopefully grab it and don't bother digging much further.. Keep the serial number handy in case the cops run across it..


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I think I might have a similar Jennings buried in the closet also. If I remember correctly, it shot just fine and didn't have any hang ups, but the beavertail was not much and the slide cut the web of my hand. I don't think I ever shot it again after that.

Another in the thankfully small list of reasons I tell people not to go cheap when buying guns. Try not to let money be the driver in what you buy. If you have to wait to save up more to buy it, it will likely be worth it in the long run. Guns generally last a long long time.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

I had this exact one and shot many boxes of ammo out of it! Never had a failure to feed, fire, or eject. I never even knew the bad things others were saying about it - isn't the internet great! I guess I was the lucky one and got a good one! Plus it was pretty accurate. I did get hit by the slide a few times - maybe this was why others complained about the FTF issues. Get hit by the slide and you may do it once, maybe twice, but definitely won't do it a third time.


----------

